# Charter Arms Bulldog - Crane Screw Washer - Is there a cheaper substitute?



## Marc780 (Jan 7, 2017)

I got a brand new CA .44 Bulldog in September 2016. It cost me $400 (plus DEROS and all the California taxes, fees and other extortion i.e. about $470.) After putting 80 rounds through it I removed the crane screw, and while removing the crane the nylon washer self destructed while being pulled out. 







I ordered a new nylon washer from Nulmrich - $10. Charter Arms website has em for $3 each, (minimum order though is $20). My thought is if this little washer self destructed once it'll do it again, i.e. every other time you remove the crane.

My question, is there a cheaper substitute for this tiny washer? And if so where do I get it, and what size is it supposed to be?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Buy one, then make 'em. Why are you doing this disassembly?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

hillman said:


> Buy one, then make 'em. Why are you doing this disassembly?


I think you have to unscrew this to remove the five shot cylinder star


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

These unscrew very easily, should add a little spot of *green loctite*


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I own a similar pistol. I have done this disassembly and reassembly.
Unless some major repair is needed, _do not do this disassembly_. There is no valid reason to do it.

And, by the way, Charter Arms recommends the use of Loctite when reassembling the crane and its extractor mechanism.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Marc780 said:


> I got a brand new CA .44 Bulldog in September 2016. It cost me $400 (plus DEROS and all the California taxes, fees and other extortion i.e. about $470.) After putting 80 rounds through it I removed the crane screw, and while removing the crane the nylon washer self destructed while being pulled out.


Two things. The first is DEROS. As I remember, it meant "Date Eligible to Return from Over Seas." That was from back around 40 or so years ago, as I remember and I'm sure you don't mean that. I plugged it into Google and only came up with what triggered my memory.

Secondly, and more importantly, why are you taking this apart and why do you think you will be doing so often enough to worry about buying several of those washers? The Bulldog was my first small carry gun and I purchased it back in the early 1970's if memory serves me. I don't remember what ever happened to it but I really enjoyed it for a few years. You load it the same way as most DA revolvers by swinging the cylinder open, so why are you wanting to removed the cylinder. I understand for a really deep cleaning, but your gun is new. In the few years I owned mine, I don't think I ever did. Am I missing something here?

LOL Now I remember what happened to it. I was a young twit and tried to work up a hot load using H110 powder. I cracked something. I sold it for parts. However, I did work up a great night load for it with Alcan AL5 powder. No white flash. Just an orange and red glow. It wasn't powerful, but would do the job with hollow based wadcutters reversed. I might still have the recipe in one of my journals if I looked.


----------



## Marc780 (Jan 7, 2017)

I got one from Numrich that cost $14 (!) and CA was nice enough to send me 5 of them, no charge, after I emailed them. I think all you guy's advice is pretty good and I should just not remove the crane screw routinely...after putting in the washer I'm not sure why they even specify that thing, seems to make no difference.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The washer keeps the cylinder from sliding fore and aft. (This movement is called "end play.")
That's important because if the cylinder can slide, as cartridges are fired the cylinder will move forward while the fired case bulges to the rear.
When that happens, the cylinder cannot revolve due to friction and pressure from the bulged, fired cases.

The fired cases don't bulge much, but as you try to fire subsequent shots, each case adds to the friction load.
After the third shot, the cylinder won't revolve. It becomes hard to open, too.

If your revolver ever jams up in this way, it means that its "end play" has increased.
The solution is to add a shimming washer on the cylinder's shaft, at the cylinder's _front_ end. (This seems unintuitive, but it's really how it works.)


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Friends don't let friends BUY Charter Arms & Taurus! Hmmm.....?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Blackhawkman said:


> Friends don't let friends BUY Charter Arms & Taurus! Hmmm.....?


The Taurus 1911a is a pretty nice version of that platform and the Charter Arms Bulldog is nice too. There's just nothing else quite like it for shooting pumpkin' balls out of a light weight small revolver. I think 44 Special reminds me of a 45 ACP in a revolver format.

Besides, it goes: Friends don't let friends DRIVE Glocks. :mrgreen: or fill in the blank with your least favorite brand.


----------



## Marc780 (Jan 7, 2017)

Craigh said:


> Two things. The first is DEROS. As I remember, it meant "Date Eligible to Return from Over Seas." That was from back around 40 or so years ago, as I remember and I'm sure you don't mean that. I plugged it into Google and only came up with what triggered my memory.


Sorry CraigH, actually what I meant was the "DROS" (Dealers record of sale). I don't know if this is required in every state, but you have to pay the fee for that too. I wouldn't know how easy it is to buy a gun in other states I have only bought them in California (and it seems to get harder ever year). You have to buy a handgun buyers permit or license or something like that, where they give you a 50 question test (most of which is pretty easy common-sense stuff) and it is good for 5 years. Whenever you want to buy a pistol you need to show the permit. And recently, the nabobs in Sacramento added the requirement that people buying rifles must get them too.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Marc780 said:


> Sorry CraigH, actually what I meant was the "DROS" (Dealers record of sale). I don't know if this is required in every state, but you have to pay the fee for that too. I wouldn't know how easy it is to buy a gun in other states I have only bought them in California (and it seems to get harder ever year). You have to buy a handgun buyers permit or license or something like that, where they give you a 50 question test (most of which is pretty easy common-sense stuff) and it is good for 5 years. Whenever you want to buy a pistol you need to show the permit. And recently, the nabobs in Sacramento added the requirement that people buying rifles must get them too.


Time to get out, my friend. I'd just not put up with that nonsense. Or, maybe see what the new President does. I don't know.


----------

